# 10 yr old shoots neighbor who was fighting with her mom



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 6, 2022)

* I also saw somewhere this is the 2nd murder she has committed but don't know how accurate that is.*

Police: Girl, 10, fatally shot neighbor her mom was fighting with

While the 10-year-old's mother is facing charges, it is still been decided whether the girl herself will be charged. (WFTV, FAMILY PHOTOS, CNN)
By WFTV Staff
Published: Jun. 1, 2022 at 1:29 AM EDT
ORLANDO, Fla. (WFTV) - A Florida woman is facing manslaughter charges after police say her 10-year-old daughter shot and killed a neighbor with whom her mother got into a fight.

Friends and neighbors say 41-year-old Lashun “Bones” Rodgers was grilling out, celebrating Memorial Day at her apartment. They say 31-year-old Lakrisha Isaac was drunk and slapped Rodgers, who hit Isaac back.

Police say the two women began fighting, and Isaac handed a bag with a gun in it to her 10-year-old daughter. The girl allegedly pulled out the weapon and shot Rodgers twice, killing her.

Police say 41-year-old Lashun “Bones” Rodgers was fatally shot by her neighbor's 10-year-old...
Police say 41-year-old Lashun “Bones” Rodgers was fatally shot by her neighbor's 10-year-old daughter. She is being remembered as a "giving, loving" person.(Source: Family photos, WFTV via CNN)

Isaac is facing multiple charges, including manslaughter by culpable negligence and child neglect. She is in jail without bond.

Meanwhile, her daughter is in the care of the Department of Children and Families. The state attorney’s office is deciding whether to charge her.

Family and friends say Rodgers was known for giving neighborhood kids money and loved by her daughter and grandchild, who just had open heart surgery.

“Bones giving, loving. Bones will give you the shoes and the shirt off her back, literally. I’ve seen her do it,” said Rodgers’ best friend, Stacey Johnson. “And she kept you laughing. Her humor… Oh my God, her spirit was awesome.”


Those left with just Rodgers’ memory say the 10-year-old accused of shooting her needs help, and they want her locked up.

Copyright 2022 WFTV via CNN Newsource. All rights reserved.



Most Read
An employee for the City of North Charleston is accusing Mayor Keith Summey of a “long-standing...
 City employee accuses Mayor Summey of abuse of power, ‘hostile work environment’
The crash happened at approximately 11 p.m. Friday night, but the crash scene was not...
 Coroner IDs victim in deadly Ridgeville crash
A gas station in Northern California has the most expensive gas prices in the US, according to...
Skyrocketing prices: Gas station charging nearly $10 per gallon
32-year-old, Audrionna Kind who was killed at a graduation celebration in Summerton, SC.
‘I am going to miss everything about her,’ shooting leaves 1 dead, injures 7 in Summerton
Diamond Greene, 23, is charged with unlawful carrying of a weapon and obstructing justice,...
 2 face charges after man suffers self-inflicted gunshot wound, police say

Latest News
The Beefield community, an African American settlement community, has been designated as a...
 Beefield community designated as Charleston County historic district
Gov. Henry McMaster speaks with reporters during a visit to North Charleston on June 3, 2022
 McMaster says Biden’s gun control proposals ‘could intrude’ on Second Amendment rights
Projected design of what Roper St. Francis Berkeley Hospital can look like by 2026.
 Roper St. Francis Berkeley Hospital will expand by 50 beds and overall patient services
Biggest Graysby Grouper caught in NC.
Man sets state record with Graysby Grouper catch
Apple CEO Tim Cook speaks Monday, June 6, 2022, during the keynote presentation of Apple's...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 7, 2022)

Things you never think will happen to you at home. This woman was minding her business on a holiday and this drunk and her child ended her life. RIP


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 7, 2022)

Oh hmm I read this before but didn’t know that the mom basically enabled her child to shoot the other woman , wow


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Jun 7, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Oh hmm I read this before but didn’t know that the mom basically enabled her child to shoot the other woman , wow


There's a picture of the little girl holding the gun and it appears the mom is doing nothing to stop her but it's a still picture so hard to tell.
But makes sense if it's true she stabbed her cousin to death and didn't face charges maybe mom figured she'd get away again.  That's sad though already a double murderer at 10. Only way she knows how to resolve conflict is to kill.  So far she's removed from her home but not charged.


----------



## GeMnEye (Jun 10, 2022)

Yea I also heard the child stabbed a cousin to death. And people said she needs to be locked up too cause she needs help. SMH


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 12, 2022)

She is being charged. Her life is over.









						10-year-old charged with 2nd-degree murder in woman's death who had fought with her mother
					

Officers say the mother got into a fight with Lashun Rodgers on Memorial Day, gave her daughter a bag with the gun and then the girl fired two rounds.




					abc13.com


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 12, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> She is being charged. Her life is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats definitely appropriate is the mother being held accountable with respect to negligence with the gun. It really does need to become a thing. Kids who have their parents' gun should be what the Dems are hanging their hats on.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 12, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> She is being charged. Her life is over.
> 
> https://abc13.com/florida-10-year-old-chargeddj2nd-degree-murder-woman-killed/11949227/[/U





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> She is being charged. Her life is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the purpose of the charges are to get her into the System so that she can get needed help (mental & otherwise), I am appalled at the idea of how she will fare in the System.  If I'm not mistaken,  Lil'Bee, an Atlanta 13-14 sentenced as am Adult ; has been "ran through" so much that he's permanently injured....if you know what I mean.  

As for the mother, I have neither words of encouragement nor hope.  But I do hope there are no other children in her care.


----------



## GeMnEye (Jun 12, 2022)

Ivonnovi said:


> Unless the purpose of the charges are to get her into the System so that she can get needed help (mental & otherwise), I am appalled at the idea of how she will fare in the System.  If I'm not mistaken,  Lil'Bee, an Atlanta 13-14 sentenced as am Adult ; has been "ran through" so much that he's permanently injured....if you know what I mean.
> 
> As for the mother, I have neither words of encouragement nor hope.  But I do hope there are no other children in her care.


She will not get the help she needs in the system that’s for sure, but she does need consequences for her actions, especially if this is the second time.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jun 13, 2022)

GeMnEye said:


> She will not get the help she needs in the system that’s for sure, but she does need consequences for her actions, especially if this is the second time.


This IMHO is a big part of our Nations problem; and why the name "Defund The Police" was so controversial.    We need to Fund Mental Health Care; a promise that Prez Reagan never fulfilled.     I saw the speculation about this being her 2nd offense and couldn't help but wonder what MH if any she got after or since the alleged 1st offense; my bet is none because her momma couldn't afford it.  .....and here we are.


----------



## futureapl (Jun 23, 2022)

Ivonnovi said:


> This IMHO is a big part of our Nations problem; and why the name "Defund The Police" was so controversial.    We need to Fund Mental Health Care; a promise that Prez Reagan never fulfilled.     I saw the speculation about this being her 2nd offense and couldn't help but wonder what MH if any she got after or since the alleged 1st offense; my bet is none because her momma couldn't afford it.  .....and here we are.


There are so many MH providers in FL that don't charge families directly for services. One major problem is that many amazing MH providers leave the field because it pays pennies and those that do work for nonprofit agencies are fairly new to the field. I can only speak for FL but several masters level clinicians who work for nonprofit agencies make $32-34,000. 

This girls needs help from an expert and unfortunately one will be hard to find if her family can't afford it.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 27, 2022)

Teachers and mental health specialists need to make more money. We’re focusing on the wrong fields regarding high pay, in this case, decent salary. $34,000 is ridiculous


----------



## Brownie (Jun 28, 2022)

SpiritJunkie said:


> Teachers and mental health specialists need to make more money. We’re focusing on the wrong fields regarding high pay, in this case, decent salary. $34,000 is ridiculous


…while some get paid millions to bounce or throw a ball


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 4, 2022)

GeMnEye said:


> Yea I also heard the child stabbed a cousin to death. And people said she needs to be locked up too cause she needs help. SMH


She might actually be a sociopath.


----------

